# anyone fish eastwood lake in dayton?



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about eastwood lake in dayton? I have read as much as i can online but there really isnt much any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Check on days where big horsepower days are allowed.
Lots if grass and veg.
Shallow on south end. 
Steep walls and good depth on east and west sides.
I had great luck from ramps going north along east bank.
That was in dog days tho...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Smittyfisher said:


> i was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about eastwood lake in dayton? I have read as much as i can online but there really isnt much any info would be great. Thanks


Hit up Salmonid he could give you the skinny on that Lake. Good cat fishing. And largemouth fishing in the grass from what I know.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, a nice catfish lake, loaded with eater channels and a few real nice fish up to about 10 lbs. Ive taken some small perch, medium sized crappies and loads of bass in the 10-17" range and there are a few smallies in there as well. used to get stocked with saugeyes but not in last 6 years so if your lucky enough to get one, it will be a nice fish. l Bluegill sis decent, loads of 6-7" fish so not really keepers but if you had enough of them, you could do ok if you were looking for a mess to eat.

What is it you are wanting to fish for? 

Salmonid


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I hate Eastwood. We folk from the area north of Dayton don't call it the hydro bowl for nothing. Too many jet skiers and big boats on nice days ruin it. Such a small lake


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Been fishing the Blue Lake there. Seen some nice bass caught there. I've been mapping the lake. The area on the south east side about 75 yards from the corner heading northwest is close to 25 feet deep. An area from the gravel area road on the west bank about 100' out going east is around 30' The dark blue area on the map. PS. I'm going to upload if I can, what I have mapped so far.


----------

